# Kitten won't eat dry food



## Acg200587 (Jan 17, 2015)

My kitten has been with us now for around ten days and so far she has barely touched her dry food. At first I was mixing the dry with the wet and she would eat some but now she is eating around it and leaving all the dry. I also leave a bowl of dry food out and she doesn't touch it. I replace it every day but it seems like a massive waste. She is being fed Royal Canin kitten 36 as recommended by the breeder and Nutram which is a food they gave me but I've tried both and she doesn't eat either! I am feeding her two pouches of kitten food a day.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally that could be a blessing. I think you will find most on this forum will recommend wet anyway.
If you go on Zooplus website there are so many very good wet foods for your new baby to try.
Good luck


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Acg200587 said:


> My kitten has been with us now for around ten days and so far she has barely touched her dry food. At first I was mixing the dry with the wet and she would eat some but now she is eating around it and leaving all the dry. I also leave a bowl of dry food out and she doesn't touch it. I replace it every day but it seems like a massive waste. She is being fed Royal Canin kitten 36 as recommended by the breeder and Nutram which is a food they gave me but I've tried both and she doesn't eat either! I am feeding her two pouches of kitten food a day.


Clever kitten  
As Etienne has suggested wet is best ,so I would just stop the dry there are a lot of good wet foods available on Zoo plus....Cat Shop: Cat Supplies and Cat Accessories at zooplus .There will be others along shortly I'm sure to advise which are the best for kittens.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Must admit I have 4 beautiful moggies and one had skin and mouth probs always fed what I thought was ok food from the shop until I started reading on here. Went into z+ and found lots of "human grade"food. No crap in it. Ordered some and within week and half all of them have fantastic coats kitten is being a kitten and going nuts with his "step" brother lol. So would Def recommend off dry and onto good quality wet food. I stillvhave dry out if they fancy a nibble in the day I don't change dry everyday. But I get a low allergin one and they all live it. Xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's much better on wet food so I wouldn't worry if she doesn't like dry. Its not a waste as you could donate it to your local rescue rather than trying to get her to eat something she doesn't like. If you look at some of the threads here, you'll see some of the better kitten foods recommended or I'm sure someone will come by and advise. What's her name? Have you got a picture?


----------



## Acg200587 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a good idea about donating the food to rescue centre, at the moment it's wasted as I keep giving her fresh stuff each day just to bin it! 

Okay so I will stick to wet food, any recommendations would be gratefully received and also advice as to how many sachets a day to give her. At the moment she has two sachets as well as dry but I'm thinking I may need to give her more than this? 

Her name is Pixie she's a lilac Burmese, if someone can tell me how to upload a pic I'll pop one on, I tried before but it didn't work


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe you can give her as many as she wants, she's a growing kitten and will eat like a horse! Kittens shouldn't get fat, they'll just use the extra calories to play and grow!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

the general rule is to free feed kittens. If she seems hungry? feed her 

Our two are 11 months now and average 300-400grams of quality wet food a day. I'm hoping that once they stop growing this will drop to 200-250g. Try to keep to regular set mealtimes. Ours get three: 6am, 5pm & 10-10.30pm. the late night one is good for calming them down before bedtime.

Mine point blank refuse to eat any of the heavier pate types, but we've had some luck on the lighter types recently, they do however love anything in gravy/sauce, so they are on a rotation of:

Porta 21 Holistic: Porta 21 Holistic in Jelly Saver Pack 12 x 156g | Free P&P £29+
Miamor Royal Ragout in jelly/Sauce: Miamor Ragout Royale Mixed Trial Pack 12 x 100g | Free P&P £29+
Schmusy: Schmusy Nature Cat Food at zooplus!: Schmusy Nature Mix 12 x 100g
Bozita: Bozita Chunks Jelly 6 x 370g Wet Cat food|Free P&P £29+ at zooplus! & Bozita Chunks in Gravy 6 x 370g. Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!
Animonda Rafine Ragout: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/animonda_rafine/animonda_rafine_trays/14010

they also get some natures menu, hilife tempt me and the occasional can of cosma as a treat 

you also need to be careful about the whole complete/complimentary thing on zooplus, as complimentary/supplementary foods should only be given as a treat.

Hope this helps


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

HiLife and Nature's Menu both do good kitten pouches and are easily available. She should be having as much as she wants in small meals throughout the day - I also recommend giving kittens a meal last thing at night too so they last til morning 
You can post pictures via a hosting site like photobucket  or if you use the paperclip icon (at the top of the reply box, next to the smiley icon) you will get a pop up to upload your pictures. Once you've done that, close the pop up and click on the paperclip again to insert images.
Looking forward to seeing her


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello

Congratulations on your new addition - we would love to see a photo - simply click on the "paperclip" above the text box and you will be able to upload by browsing your computer.

As has been previously mentioned it is much better for kitty to be on wet food, and she is obviously showing her preference! Have a look round on Zooplus and look for complete kitten foods as these will have all the right ingredients that kitty needs for healthy growth. Cans often work out more economical as they will provide several meals, especially as she will eat little and often. They might look quite expensive compared with the supermarket brands but they are much better quality.

Look forward to hearing more about your kitten, if you need any more help then just ask

Alison


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Not necessarily a bad thing. Keep her on a wet diet of Complete cat or kitten food. There's lots of evidence to suggest a higher meat % food is the better option for most cats and dry usually is mixed with a lot of cereal which is why it's so cheap.


----------



## Acg200587 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've tried to attach a photo by using the paper clip let me know if it works?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Acg200587 said:


> I've tried to attach a photo by using the paper clip let me know if it works?


Wow, she is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pixie is beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, feed cans. Pate especially, usually lower in carbs. Get in the habit of giving her a chicken gizzard or wing to chew on once or twice a week.  Congratulations on your new baby! She'll thrive on her wet only diet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Acg200587 said:


> I've tried to attach a photo by using the paper clip let me know if it works?


Precious little baby! She does look a bit on the thin side though. Now that you are feeding her all wet, she should fill out nicely.


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

O she is beautiful. I have 2 lilac Burmese boys. Despite being gannets they refused dry so I threw it away. Mine eat about 300-350g (3-4 sachets wet or 3/4 tin) each a day. They are 7 months and neutered now so asking for a bit less. I think she probably will need double her current wet food.


----------



## Acg200587 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. She is beautiful and a great addition to the family  

At the moment I've been feeding her Wainwright's Sachets which she seems to like but I'd prefer to feed her as good a food as I can without breaking the bank. Some of the ones on zooplus seem expensive but I think the Sachets are bigger than the ones I have just now which are 85g. 

This morning I didn't mix any dry with her wet food and she has finished both pouches. I will give her another pouch before bed and see how she gets on. 

The breeder had recommended Sheba but I haven't seen this in kitten version? 

I'm thinking of getting a companion for her sometime soon as my husband who wasn't keen on cats before is now smitten and said we can get her a friend soon  x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm sure the Sheba is fine for her. Kitten food is more of a marketing gimmick than anything else. Sheba pate is not too bad quality, and low carb I think. 

Kittens will need up to 12 ounces a day some days, as they are growing and very energetic, they burn it up as fast as they eat it. 

Haha, about your husband. Ernest Hemingway said it best : "One cat just leads to another"


----------



## Acg200587 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, 

Just wanted to update you on our kitten and the wet food situation. I ordered some of the Schmusy Nature pouches and Animonda Carny Kitten Cans from zooplus to try her on and she loves both types and they seem a far better quality than the others we had tried so I think we will stick to these. I've still been offering some dry and she's had a little but definitely prefers the wet  She's having around 300 grams a day now spread over three meals and she always cleans her bowl!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Excellent, glad to hear she's doing well.


----------

